# Sovereign Citizens-Westbrook, ME



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

SLATT
State and Local Anti-Terrorism Training Program

Specialized Workshop-Sovereign Citizens
February 1, 2012 • Westbrook, Maine

Who Should Attend
State, local, and tribal patrol and street-level law enforcement officers will benefit from attending this workshop. Course topics address the basic beliefs of sovereign citizens and the threats that sovereign citizens present to law enforcement officers. Extensive coverage will be afforded to indicators that law enforcement officers can observe and hear to better enable them to recognize sovereign citizens and determine the level of threat. Emphasis will be given to the problems that sovereign citizens present in court and other legal situations. The various financial frauds employed by sovereign citizens will also be discussed.

Course Topics
Instruction will be provided by experienced law enforcement practitioners and subject-matter experts.
Sovereign Citizens Overview
Investigating Illegitimate Financial Tactics
Intelligence and Privacy: Implications for Sovereign Citizens
Understanding the Threat
Local Issues/Instructor Panel

Training Location
Westbrook Middle School Performing Arts Center
471 Stroudwater Street
Westbrook, ME 04092

Workshop Schedule
Check-In: 8:30 a.m.-9:00 a.m.
Training: 9:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.

Sponsored by
Bureau of Justice Assistance (BJA)

Hosted by
Westbrook Police Department
Maine Department of Public Safety
New England State Police Information Network® (NESPIN)
United States Attorey's Office, District of Maine
Registration
There is no registration fee. Travel, lodging, and per diem expenses are the responsibility of the attendee. Class size
is limited, so please register early to reserve 
your space. Complete the registration form online at http://www.iir.com/registration/SLATT. Use the following information when registering:
User name: SLATTSP15
Password: me0201training
Once your registration is received and accepted, Institute for Intergovernmental Research® (IIR) staff will e-mail or fax a confirmation memo. For security reasons, only those individuals having a confirmed advance registration will be admitted to the workshop, and no registrations will be accepted at the door. Departmental identification will be required at check-in. For questions regarding registration, call IIR at (800) 446-0912, extension 377 or 362. Accommodations will be made for individuals with disabilities as defined by the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). Contact IIR for further information.


----------

